

Yahoo blocks 20,000 subscribers from one of the net's oldest email newsletters - ivey
http://www.thisistrue.com/blog-yahoo_alert_trues_biggest_crisis_ever.html

======
ivey
Posted here because it has implications for anyone doing large amounts of
email. Even if you play by the rules, you can still hit some serious snags if
your users don't understand what those rules are.

------
prakash
I am guilty of marking some of the legitimate newsletters I receive as Spam,
but that's because:

1.) It's difficult to unsubscribe or takes more than 3/4 steps

2.) Unsubscribe requests are not honored

3.) I have run out of filters to directly move that email to trash (was a
problem in Yahoo. not in gmail)

------
prakash
I am beginning to think there might be a business model for email in this,
that helps the larger providers and senders.

If you leave out Spam, who accounts for 80% of emails -- it's probably the
large newsletters (guessing here.). The larger email providers can charge
these newsletters, and the newsletters are assured of guaranteed delivery.

That said, I am sure I am not the first one to come up with this, anyone doing
this already?

~~~
briansmith
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22pay+for+delivery...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22pay+for+delivery%22+email)
<http://www.google.com/search?q=trusted+sender>

<http://www.senderscorecertified.com/> and <http://goodmail.com/>

~~~
prakash
Thanks. Any idea by what % spam has reduced due to this?

~~~
briansmith
% spam has probably increased by this, as it is only a barrier to entry to
mass-mailers that aren't spammers. Examples are: Paypal, EBay, airlines
(although a lot of airline email looks like SPAM to me). You have to verify
your identity with state-issued documents for some (all?) of those programs.
There are a lot of restrictions (contractual and technical) applied to the
messages that are sent through such programs. They are too expensive and risky
for spammers to make money using them; in fact, they are too expensive for
almost anybody to bother signing up for them.

